# Invited to a Pure Pleasure Party



## SabrinaBlue (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm used to attending parties for things like Tupperware and Partylite. I support women trying to make money this way. However ... I'm uncomfortable with a recent invite I got.

The wife of one of my husband's friends invited me to a Pure Romance party at her house. I like her a lot, but the idea of attending a sex toy party with a bunch of other women that I don't even know is a bit weird for me. I know, I know, the line is that it's about "sexual health," but that's a topic that I typically discuss either anonymously here, or in person with my very closest friends during our weekly ladies' night.

Has anyone gone to one of these with people they didn't know? How did it go?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Well, it tends to be raucous fun -- if you are not into lots of sex jokes, it may not be for you. I'd say try it once, you can always make an excuse and leave if you need to?


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

SabrinaBlue said:


> I'm used to attending parties for things like Tupperware and Partylite. I support women trying to make money this way. However ... I'm uncomfortable with a recent invite I got.
> 
> The wife of one of my husband's friends invited me to a Pure Romance party at her house. I like her a lot, but the idea of attending a sex toy party with a bunch of other women that I don't even know is a bit weird for me. I know, I know, the line is that it's about "sexual health," but that's a topic that I typically discuss either anonymously here, or in person with my very closest friends during our weekly ladies' night.
> 
> Has anyone gone to one of these with people they didn't know? How did it go?



I've been to a similar one. I didn't like it. Watching strange women ooh and ahh over vibrators is not my idea of a good time. I was waiting for someone to suggest a "live demonstration"; then I was out of there!

You are bathing the cat that evening.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I have gone, it's fun, you buy your purchases one-on-one with the sales rep (not in front of everyone).

However, if you're not comfortable with the idea, don't attend. Decline the invitation. Problem resolved.


----------



## SabrinaBlue (Apr 18, 2012)

Fair enough. Thanks for all the answers!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I've been to a couple and yeah, they aren't demos or anything. They're kinda fun. My MOH actually held one for my bachelorette and invited my MOTHER AND MOTHER IN LAW. Talk about AAAAAAWKWAAAAAAARD.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

my ex used to runs those kind of parties, one time she hosted at out house and it was for couples - I was her other half, I had met everyone there before but not very close. It was uncomfortable but fun, my ex loved doing that, even made some good sales. At that point in our marriage though things were sexless and it felt very sad and hypocritical to be promoting it for others (cause it wasn't working on the homefront). My friends, coworkers and relatives were all put off by her occupational choices, I stuck beside her, I actually thought it was kinda cool that she was doing that.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

yeah Ann Summers parties are quite big over here - it really depends on who you're with and the party 'host'

watching Margaret from the Accounts dept fake an orgasm on the floor is really not my thing but if it's close friends and the host doesn't insist on 'audience participation' they can be fun


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I've been to one. It was fun... got a bit wild, but not too wild lol. Fortunately, most of the ladies, I already knew! There were games played, which we were free to abstain from playing. And the only true demonstration was with the body sprays and things on that line. Everything else, if anything, was passed around and if we weren't interested in looking at it, we could just pass it along to the next guest. And, yes, the order time was one on one. And if the consultant had the items on hand, you got it that day. Otherwise, you got it later.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

Just go and see for yourself instead of getting other opinions,that what we use to do in the old days.If you like it stay and have a good time and if you don't just say you have to go something came. Whatever you do don't sit there and judge others who are having a great time and maybe getting a bit wild.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

open mindeness is a good thing!


closed mindeness is a bad thing!


----------



## SabrinaBlue (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh, I've decided to go. If it gets too funky, I can always bail early.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Awesome! Have fun!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I wish I would be invited to one ! I think that would be terribly entertaining... I'd love it! Most of my friends are too conservative unfortunetely. It's something soooo different ! Who wants to talk about tupperware, or candles.... B O R I N G ! 

I've even told a few of my close GF's if they want me to book a party off of them, they'd have to have one of these kinds ! They just raise an eye brow to me.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

SabrinaBlue said:


> Oh, I've decided to go. If it gets too funky, I can always bail early.


Chances are, most others attending probably feel the same way you do  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I wish I would be invited to one ! I think that would be terribly entertaining... I'd love it! Most of my friends are too conservative unfortunetely. It's something soooo different ! Who wants to talk about tupperware, or candles.... B O R I N G !
> 
> I've even told a few of my close GF's if they want me to book a party off of them, they'd have to have one of these kinds ! They just raise an eye brow to me.


haha I actually enjoyed the tupperware party I had. It was my first (and only). My friend was starting up, she's extremely shy, so I offered to host one so she could "practice" with my friends and I (she already knew a couple of them). I was surprised how excited I got. I think it's because this type of thing is completely out of character for me. I made cupcakes, had a playlist and everything lol. But what surprised the heck out of me was how my friends turned into serious tupperware connoisseurs. And then ordering like there was no tomorrow.

haha maybe there will be one or two "pure pleasure" connoisseurs at the party SabrinaBlue is going to.


----------



## KaTieM (Dec 13, 2011)

Actually they really are fun and informative and I bought my first sex toy(Silver Bullet) from one of those parties and have been through several more of them since, don't be talked into a multi-function expensive sex toy(rabbits of whatever they are called), try the $10-$12 silver bullet and enjoy! :smthumbup: That thing is awesome!


----------



## SabrinaBlue (Apr 18, 2012)

Had an absolutely fabulous time! I bought a couple of products on-site, and took the catalog home to show hubby. I even got some information on possibly hosting a party myself. 

Thanks again for encouraging me to go!


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Never been to one, but heard about many. You're very private about your sex life and that's going to factor into whether or not you have a good time at the event, of course, but there are other factors to consider, too. 

Going to such a party doesn't mean that you have to share actual information about yourself and your preferences or responses to the toys and objects and ideas. You can choose to be polite instead and observe more than you contribute. If nothing else, you will get a sense of what others are interested in and it will either open your mind to fantasies you haven't considered before and things to bring into your own marriage and sex life, or it will confirm that you are in fact following your preferences and are happy about it. Sometimes, an awkward or weird experience is as valuable as a pleasant one.

I'd say that you should leave your comfort zone and go to the party. Don't wear anything you don't feel sexy in. And don't contribute anything you don't feel comfortable sharing. Take a favorite romance novel or love story and explain why you think it's sexy or preferable to toys to demonstrate that sex doesn't have to be raunchy. Note that she didn't call it a porn-party, but a romance party, and that's less about girls gone wild and more about adventure, having a safe place to hear about other people's ideas without any kind of associated risk. Besides, you can always just leave if you're uncomfortable and just thank your host, but let her know that you're a bit partied out and plan to go have quality time with your family for the rest of the evening. You might have fun!


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, I just read the rest of the thread. I'm glad to hear that you did actually go and even more glad to hear that you had a great time!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

SabrinaBlue said:


> Had an absolutely fabulous time! I bought a couple of products on-site, and took the catalog home to show hubby. I even got some information on possibly hosting a party myself.
> 
> Thanks again for encouraging me to go!


now it time to get your freak on! yee how!:smthumbup:


----------



## lininpa (Apr 17, 2012)

I went to one afew years ago. Some of the younger girls got silly, but other than that it was fun. I purchased my first vib there!


----------



## Randy52 (Oct 15, 2011)

My wife has been to a number of these parties and has NEVER come home empty-handed. She is always eager to try out her new purchases, and I am a VERY willing participant!


----------

